# Paradigm Boas



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

Am i right in thinking you'd breed these if you put a sharp albino to a T+ albino or am i missing somthing?


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

DJ Villa said:


> Am i right in thinking you'd breed these if you put a sharp albino to a T+ albino or am i missing somthing?


 Im not 100% certain on this but here is what i think.Firstly there are several different lines of T+.The blonde T+(russian line),VPI line (caramel albino) Nicaraguan T+ and the Boawoman Caramel T+. So far the vpi line has proved incompatable with Sharps,if a sharp is breed with a blonde line you would get normals DH for for Sharp and Blonde T+ but bred back to or with each other then i think you might get what Peter Rice has called the Mystic boa.
Im not sure if a Nic T+ has been breed with a Sharp or what the results would be,im not sure how well received it would be as Nics are a pure locality BCI and crossing with a columbian or whatever would spoil the bloodline.
So i believe the Paradigm is from a boawoman T+ breed to a sharp,im not certain but think there might be some Hypo in there too.
Like i said im not certain but sure someone will be along to clarrify soon!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

DJ Villa said:


> Am i right in thinking you'd breed these if you put a sharp albino to a T+ albino or am i missing somthing?


A sharp to a boawoman T+ to produce para-hets (double het sharp and Boawoman T+) and then breed the para-hets back to each other...this produces Paradigm Boas.



Stu.G said:


> Im not 100% certain on this but here is what i think.Firstly there are several different lines of T+.The blonde T+(russian line),VPI line (caramel albino) Nicaraguan T+ and the Boawoman Caramel T+. So far the vpi line has proved incompatable with Sharps,if a sharp is breed with a blonde line you would get normals DH for for Sharp and Blonde T+ but bred back to or with each other then i think you might get what Peter Rice has called the Mystic boa.
> Im not sure if a Nic T+ has been breed with a Sharp or what the results would be,im not sure how well received it would be as Nics are a pure locality BCI and crossing with a columbian or whatever would spoil the bloodline.
> So i believe the Paradigm is from a boawoman T+ breed to a sharp,im not certain but think there might be some Hypo in there too.
> Like i said im not certain but sure someone will be along to clarrify soon!


Pretty much the right....but if you add hypo then you get a paraglow :mf_dribble:

Peter Rice has produced the Mystic Boa which is Blonde T+ and Sharp. 
I haven't heard of anyone doing it with the Nic T+ but I am sure people are trying.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Stu.G is the closest so far. 

A paradigm boa has a gene pair containing a Sharp albino mutant gene and a Sharon Moore caramel mutant gene. The Sharon Moore caramel mutant gene is also known by various similar names -- boawoman T+, boawoman hypo, etc. The paradigm boa is approximately halfway between the Sharp albino and the Sharon Moore caramel in coloration.

The parahet boa is a normal-looking snake. It is either het Sharp albino or het Sharon Moore caramel, but you don't know which.

The paraglow is a hypo (= salmon) paradigm.

The normal gene, Sharp albino gene and Sharon Moore caramel gene are different versions of the same gene. They make up a three gene series with the same location in the boa constrictor chromosomes. This three gene series can make six gene pairs.
1. normal gene and normal gene = normal phenotype
2. normal gene and Sharp albino gene = het Sharp albino = normal phenotype
3. normal gene and Sharon Moore caramel gene = het Sharon Moore caramel = normal phenotype
4. Sharp albino gene and Sharp albino gene = Sharp albino
5. Sharon Moore caramel gene and Sharon Moore caramel gene = Sharon Moore caramel 
6. Sharp albino gene and Sharon Moore caramel gene = paradigm boa

Get this information from the horse's mouth:
paradigmboa.com


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

By the way, for those who have been following the recent thread about hets, a gene pair containing a Sharon Moore caramel gene and a Sharp albino gene is heterozygous. By definition, a heterozygous gene pair contains two genes that are not the same, A gene pair containing a Sharon Moore caramel gene and a Sharp albino gene fits the definition.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry, my bad about the parahets, far to early in a morning for my brain to be functioning. 

You need to cross a double het T+ (Boawoman)/ Sharp to either another double het or a visual for each :2thumb:

Throw in the motley gene and get one of these:









To be honest the T+ gene isn't that popular over here :gasp:


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

:2thumb:
Cheers guy's, my thinking wasn't far off i just wasn't sure on strain of T+
: victory:


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

BecciBoo said:


> Sorry, my bad about the parahets, far to early in a morning for my brain to be functioning.
> 
> You need to cross a double het T+ (Boawoman)/ Sharp to either another double het or a visual for each :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Now they are gorgeous :flrt:


----------

